

LinkedIn is 99% Java but 100% Mac - kungfudoi
http://blog.linkedin.com/blog/2008/06/linkedin-is-99.html

======
dmix
"A new engineer that comes in gets a new MacPro with dual quad-core CPUs and
12GB of ram and a MacBook Pro."

That's my kind of company. I'd do the same if I was in their position.

~~~
Hexstream
I really feel like a newb, only using 450MB RAM max...

How do you fill up any significant portion of 12GB RAM on a workstation
without doing intensive video editing?

~~~
tx
Easy: run several VMware instances on parallel desktops ("spaces" they call
it). We do that for:

a) Testing cross-browser compatibility, each version of IE needs its own VM,
plus Opera/FF on Linux

b) Have a copy of deployment environment running, i.e. VM for an appserver and
the mailserver running separately, etc.

Moreover, I like to have instances of PhotoShop and Fireworks running in their
own "spaces", and both of them love RAM.

Basically each programmer gets his own farm of machines he can do anything
with. The key is to never reboot. We don't have 12GB machines, but 4GB get
eaten pretty quick.

~~~
mpc
I would imagine the biggest hit is B. If you're developing search
functionality or other features that work against the social graph then you'll
probably need to get a large chunk of that into memory.

I've worked on a couple of non-trivial web apps, but nothing even close to
linked in and 4gb was a necessity at times.

~~~
whatusername
An VMWare sharts to chew through my RAM - espeially if you're trying to do
something non-trivial in a couple of VM's simultaneously.

------
softbuilder
If they give you big enough monitors you can fashion them into walls for your
cubiclette. Ugh.

Seriously, I'd trade a 30" monitor for a quiet spot with almost any view and a
minimal amount of privacy.

------
jrockway
Amusing screenshots. It seems that the bigger the monitor you give people, the
more space they waste. I can't believe that people still want to manage the
position and size of their windows.

------
st3fan
"""most of our core business logic is written in Java on a Spring/Jetty/Tomcat
stack"""

Which is an AWESOME stack. We use it too :-)

~~~
mosburger
I might be retarded, but I don't get it... Jetty and Tomcat are both servlet
containers, why do you have both in your "stack"?

~~~
st3fan
They probably run stuff on both jetty and tomcat. For standard web apps there
is no difference. For some specialized stuff, like cometd, you could prefer to
use one or the other.

------
omnipath
"The down side of the whole deal is that you have to choose between two 23’’
or one 30’’ Apple Cinema display. Life is tough and you just can't have it
all."

Tough? Two 23'' all the way. My heart went all a flutter reading the
development box specs.

